# Best brand of hand benders?



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have always used aluminum Ideals for 1/2" to 1 1/4" emt.

Sent from my phone using Electrician Talk while on the toilet


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no such thing a 'the best' hand bender. If there was, it would be the only one one the market and you wouldn't need to ask the question.

However, Ideal is the most popular. Outside of that, 30° benders are the most common. You can bend with any brand, but some, like GB, are 45° benders and will take some figuring out to match the work done with a 30° bender.

I own 4 Ideal ½", two ¾, one 1 and 1 1¼" Ideal benders, as well as two GB ½ and one ¾.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

iAmCam said:


> Looking at picking up my own 1/2 3/4 and 1 inch benders. What's the best brand to get? What do you all prefer?




I like the ideal benders but it all depends on what you like..


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I like my cast iron Ideal benders.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I simply bend it over my knee. :jester:

I cast another vote for Ideal, but generally, anything with the Benfield markings (Ideal, Klein, Greenlee) is the way to go. Forget about GB and their oddball system they have going.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## EMeis1114 (Mar 5, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I have always used aluminum Ideals for 1/2" to 1 1/4" emt.
> 
> Sent from my phone using Electrician Talk while on the toilet


Just dont drop them on concrete.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have always used Ideal ductile iron benders and like them. I would like to see/use one of the new Klein Aerohead benders. They are made from an alloy that is supposed to be almost as light weight as aluminum but stronger than ductile iron.


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

I refuse to use a garbage bender. Id use a van tire or my knee.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the Ideal ductile iron benders too. 
I do have a GB with the benfield markings though, it's the only one I've ever seen like that.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

iAmCam said:


> Looking at picking up my own 1/2 3/4 and 1 inch benders. What's the best brand to get? What do you all prefer?


 The new greenlee's with al head and sight pin are freaking fantastic. Just switched from the ideal irons to greenlee.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

iAmCam said:


> Looking at picking up my own 1/2 3/4 and 1 inch benders. What's the best brand to get? What do you all prefer?



We bought a few of the new Greenlee site rite benders. They work very well, and the guys really like them.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

amptech said:


> I have always used Ideal ductile iron benders and like them. I would like to see/use one of the new Klein Aerohead benders. They are made from an alloy that is supposed to be almost as light weight as aluminum but stronger than ductile iron.


I have 2 new kleins, a 1/2" And 3/4" bender... I like them


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


How'd you get Harry to pose for so long while you sketched him?Was that before they came out with colored pencils?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> How'd you get Harry to pose for so long while you sketched him?Was that before they came out with colored pencils?



Hey i look good...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Hey i look good...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


You've got your wife's glasses on again,Harry.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> How'd you get Harry to pose for so long while you sketched him?Was that before they came out with colored pencils?



I took his picture, then used PhotoShop to 'pencil sketch' the image. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


That must be from the patent application for the original conduit :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Harry,exactly how many inches above the navel were electricians required to wear their dungarees back when you were coming up?What did Mr. Tesla require of you guys?


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

What are your guy's thoughts on the new klein benders? Anybody buy one yet?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

iAmCam said:


> What are your guy's thoughts on the new klein benders? Anybody buy one yet?


We do, the 3/4 and 1 on my truck are klein, I think they are as good as ideal.


----------

